# Angle Head



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

Im about to buy a new 3.5 angle head... For those who use tools which do u reccomend?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

tricounty dwall said:


> Im about to buy a new 3.5 angle head... For those who use tools which do u reccomend?


I prefer Columbia.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

agreed with the capt.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

Columbia.:thumbsup:


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I personally prefer the northstar but have a columbia too...after doing some tweaking to the columbia, its an ok head...I just don't care for the "unbreakable" blades....I hear the 3.5 bonehead is a good head also, but have no personal experience with it


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm still messing around with my Columbia 3.5" to get it to coat right.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> I'm still messing around with my Columbia 3.5" to get it to coat right.


Whats it doing,,, maybe we can help.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I love my DM 2.5 & 3.5 speed wheel bone heads. I can much recommend.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Whats it doing,,, maybe we can help.


 I mentioned in a thread I made that it wasn't filling the angles in heavily enough.


----------



## PETE (Apr 2, 2008)

i got a dm bonehead and it pretty good. no complaints


----------



## drywallguy898 (Aug 12, 2010)

If your angle head is not leaving enough mud you need to lower your side blades to allow more rock.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> I'm still messing around with my Columbia 3.5" to get it to coat right.


I've seen different approaches to successful angle head set-up. The main objectives are to get the performance you prefer, without settings that cause premature wear on skids or blades.
Techniques that have been used successfully for nearly 30 years are shared in Tool Dr manuals at http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Taping-Tool-Repair-Manuals/Columbia-Tools-Repair-Manual


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Good book that, I have one and i highly recommend it, :thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

drywall master with wheels 2.5 and 3.5 ...i have both ..works great no complants


----------

